# BONEFISH LURES



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I am planning a trip with some friends in October to Long Island, Bahamas, andI understand that the flats around there hold a fair amount of Bonefish and Permit. The place we're staying supposedly has a few decent spinning rods, but we were told weneed to bring terminal tackle and lures.

I have been told that some types of DOA shrimp andsome of the artificial crab imitations that are availablework prettywell.I've alse heard you can use certain typesof bucktail jigs? Obviously, live crabs and shrimp would probably be best, but we may not have access to them.

Any suggestions on best lures to use? Also, would we need to use fluorocarbon leaders?


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

DOA makes a small crab pattern and a very small shrimp that would work nicely but I think the shrimp would be too small to throw effectively. The jig of choice for bonefish is called a skimmer jig, you probably can't find one up here but capt harrys or some other south florida retailer would have them. Basically its a bucktail jig with a triangular head mashed flat so the triangle lays on the bottom. I would recommend sand/white, light tan or even pink/tan combination.

We have fished Long Island several times. Bring a spinning outfit of your own, don't rely on the resort/lodge. If possible bring a couple packages of frozen shrimp to tip your jigs or at low tide on many flats you can flip rocks and catch small crabs to tip the jig, they work great. 

If staying at Stella Maris the flats down hill to the west are very good for wading on your own and catching bones. Good guide service up north is Docky Smith and more towards the middle of the island look for one of the Cartwright boys.

We have been there several times and you are welcome to call if you care to.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

man i just watched a show on versus a couple days ago where they were fishing long island. awful lot of big bones where those guys were at. i bought some of the jigs mentioned above through bass pro (had them brought up from the islmorada store to destin) before i went to belize. so they can get them. i have a few left too, along w/ a travel series 7' spinning rod that i could stand to part with. 3 piece, w/ a nice carry case. i carried it on the plane. 

and yeah you'll need that flouro leader as well.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Pat Gave great advice! we caught them on little bity curly tail grubs in turks and Caicos. Use light Flouro leader


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you VERY much for the replies and info, especially Capt. Pat's detailed reply! That was awesome!!You'gotta love this forum! :clap :clap

If anyone else has other info/advice to offer, I would be interested in hearing it....thanks again!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

here they are. i believe this is what capt. pat was talking about. it's definitely what i used, and still a few of.

https://id313.securedata.net/backbonelures.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=6


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

K-Bill, sent PM this morning...


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i would think a football head tied in the right pattern would work ok


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

PM back to ya tim!


----------

